# Software > Linux >  Debian Lenny repository!!

## slapper

Μίας και είχα χώρο στο server είπα να φτιάξω και ένα etch debain repository!!  ::   ::  

οπότε εκτός του γνωστού slapper-ubuntu-repository που όλοι αγαπήσαμε να και ένα debian repo...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Οπότε στο source.list βάζετε τα παρακάτω :



```
deb http://debian.slapper.awmn/etch/debian/ etch main contrib non-free
deb http://debian.slapper.awmn/security/debian-security etch/updates main contrib non-free
```

Καλά Updates!!!!
Οπως και το ubuntu repository έτσι και αυτό ανανεώνεται καθημερινά

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Ενημερωσε και την υπογραφη σου....  ::  
Ωραιος

----------


## slapper

done!!  ::   ::

----------


## panoz

υπάρχει περίπτωση να χωρέσουν και τα πακέτα για powerpc στο server?? 

εε υπέροχε repositorιούχε ??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Montechristos

amd64?

----------


## slapper

να το βάλω δεν έχω πρόβλημα,στείλε μου και μια το source.list για powerpc
γιατί δεν έχω powerps καρντια μου και δεν ξέρω πώς συντάσσεται  ::   ::  
(από ότι βλέπω το ntua δέν έχει για powerpc)στείλε κανα κοντινό mirror να είμαστε πιο γρήγοροι  ::   ::  )

άσχετο το ubuntu dapper να το ξηλώσω?? 
χρησιμοποιεί κανείς ακόμα dapper είτε ως server είτε ως desktop???
Επειδή είναι LTS και έλεγα να το αφήσω 
αλλά αν δεν το χρησιμοποιεί κανείς να το
βγάλω να μας αδειάσει την γωνιά!!

----------


## badge

Θα σου πρότεινα να αντιγράψεις τη δομή του Debian mirror του Spirosco. Και αυτό λόγω του ότι το δικό του παίζει όσον αφορά όσα γράφονται στο εξής :

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24734

Θα ήταν το τέλειο να μπορεί κανείς κατά την εγκατάσταση να βάλει "Enter Information Manually", να δώσει "debian.slapper.awmn" και να γίνει η εγκατάσταση χωρίς CD και με όλα τα τελευταία πακέτα.

----------


## slapper

edit το πρώτο post!!  ::   ::  

για amd64 προς το παρόν δεν με βλέπω γιατί δεν παίζει χώρο στο σκληρό..

επίσης ετοιμάζεται το gutsy-ubuntu 7.10 ετσι για να είμαστε up to date
και για να μπορούμε εύκολα να πειραματιστούμε στην καινούργια έκδοση του ubutnu!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

> amd64?


http://debian.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/ (102G excluding security/no US/site)
sources.list : http://www.debian.awmn/repositories/spi ... urces.list

Στο http://debian.mirrors.spirosco.awmn/site/ παιζει και mirror του http://www.debian.org (ανανεωνεται καθημερινα).
By the way παιζει και arm αρχιτεκτονικη γιατι χρησιμευει για συσκευες οπως nslu2 κλπ.

----------


## slapper

το debian.slapper.awmn είναι και πάλι up με την προσθήκη νέου σκληρού για τα repository!!!

οπότε στα source.list βάζετε



```
deb http://debian.slapper.awmn/debian/ lenny main contrib non-free
deb-src http://ftp.gr.debian.org/debian/ lenny main main contrib non-free

deb http://debian.slapper.awmn/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib
deb-src http://debian.slapper.awmn/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib
```

επίσης υπάρχει και amd64 αρχιτεκτονική καθώς και repo για sid, experimental,lenny-proposed-updates

----------


## VFXCode

Πάρτε και το δικό μου
για i386 intel64 amd64 αρχιτεκτονικές. Έχει τα main contrib και non-free και μάλλον (δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο exeption εγώ) όλα τα distributions (etch (aka old stable) lenny (stable) squeeze (testing) sid (unstable) και experimental .



```
deb http://debian.8271.wn/debian/ lenny main
deb-src http://debian.8271.wn/debian/ lenny main
```

ή


```
deb http://debian.8271.awmn/debian/ lenny main
deb-src http://debian.8271.awmn/debian/ lenny main
```

----------


## Nikiforos

έτσι μπράβο! debian rulez!!!! να έχουμε τι να βάλουμε στο sources.list μας!  ::

----------


## jpeppas

μήπως να ενημερωθεί το http://www.debian.awmn ?

----------


## VFXCode

> μήπως να ενημερωθεί το http://www.debian.awmn ?



Εμένα δεν μπένει καν στο site

----------


## spirosco

Μια χαρα παιζει το site. Στειλτε pm ή mail στον netsailor για να προσθεσει τα repos.

----------


## geo_stef

επιδή είμαι νέος στο linux πώς αλλάζω το sources.list?

----------


## VFXCode

με δικαιώματα χρήστη root γράφεις 



```
nano /etc/apt/sources.list
```

----------


## slapper

> επιδή είμαι νέος στο linux πώς αλλάζω το sources.list?


ή αν είσαι από γραφικό 


```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
```

----------


## tritsako

Για να μην ανοίγω καινούργιο thread ενημερώνω ότι, ένα καινούργιο Debian Lenny Repo άνοιξε και σας περιμένει.
Στο sources.list θα πρέπει να μπουν τα παρακάτω:

# Lenny main / proposed updates
deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian lenny main contrib non-free
deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian lenny-proposed-updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian lenny main contrib non-free
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian lenny-proposed-updates main contrib non-free

# Lenny volatile
deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free

# Lenny security
deb http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib non-free

----------------------

H βάση ανανεώνεται καθημερινά αυτόματα.
 ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Ωραίος Well Done!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tritsako

Στο χθεσινο mirror test, ανακάληψα ότι στο τέλος του apt-get update του test Debian Lenny μηχανήματος, βγάζει τα ακόλουθα:
----------------------
W: Failed to fetch http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/deb ... ackages.gz Hash Sum mismatch

W: Failed to fetch http://debian.mirrors.tritsako.awmn/deb ... Sources.gz Hash Sum mismatch

E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
------------------------------

Καθώς δεν ξέρω τί είναι, μετά από σχετική έρευνα που έκανα στο Internet, αυτό είναι γνωστό Debian mirror bug, που όμως δεν βρήσκω τη λύση του ......  ::  

Και καταλήγω σε δύο ερωτήματα:
1) Αλλα Debian μηχανήματα που χρησημοποιούν το mirror, καταληγουν στο ίδιο αποτέλεσμα? Αν ναι θα με ενδιέφερε να με ενημερώσουν.
2) Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος πως μπορώ να το φτιάξω, θα με ενδιέφεραν οι γνώσεις του....  ::  

Ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τίποτα για debian testing παίζει????

----------


## θανάσης

Κώστα εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το mirror σε debian λειτουργεί κανονικά

----------


## Nikiforos

Στην σελίδα : www.debian.awmn που δείχνει κάποια repos, τι γίνεται δεν λειτουργεί κανένα από αυτά? αν όχι καλό είναι να ενημερωθεί η σελίδα για να αποφύγουμε προβλήματα αναβάθμισης των πακέτων μας όσοι τα χρησιμοποιούμε! αν υπάρχει κάπου αλλού για debian lenny που με ενδιαφέρει για τον laptop ας γράφτει εδώ γιατί δεν έχω βρει κάτι άλλο.

----------


## θανάσης

deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian lenny main contrib non-free
deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-security lenny/updates main contrib non-free
deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-backports lenny-backports main contrib non-free

Πάρε από εδώ με της ταχύτητες και την σταθερότητα που έχουμε πια το μόνο που κάνει εντύπωση είναι η απόσταση. Αν χρειάζεσαι και κάνα άλλο πες μου να το προσθέσω υπάρχει ελεύθερος χώρος..

----------


## Nikiforos

> deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian lenny main contrib non-free
> deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-security lenny/updates main contrib non-free
> deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-backports lenny-backports main contrib non-free
> 
> Πάρε από εδώ με της ταχύτητες και την σταθερότητα που έχουμε πια το μόνο που κάνει εντύπωση είναι η απόσταση. Αν χρειάζεσαι και κάνα άλλο πες μου να το προσθέσω υπάρχει ελεύθερος χώρος..


Τελικά ανακάλυψα πως σταμάτησε η υποστήριξη και τα μετεφεραν αλλού (του internet τα ρεπος)
http://www.dotdeb.org/2011/12/08/no-...february-2012/
http://archive.debian.org/debian/dists/lenny/
Ευχαριστώ Θανάση θα τα δοκιμάσω! ο λόγος που ακόμα κρατάω το lenny στον λαπτοπ ειναι πως η ΑΤΙ δεν υποστηριζει ποια την καρτα γραφικων και με το νεο Xorg στις νεοτερες εκδοσεις οχι μονο του debian αλλα και άλλω διανομών δεν μπορώ να εχω 3d support!!! ενώ με το lenny παιζουν κανονικα! απλα εχω παλιοτερα πακετα, αν θελω κατι νεοτερο πρεπει να το κανω compile από source.

Y.Γ repos για το debian multimedia υπάρχει τπτ? btw από τα δικα σου repos κατεβάζω ποιο γρήγορα από αυτα του internet!!!

----------


## θανάσης

```
 deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-multimedia lenny main non-free
```

 Νικηφόρε για δοκίμασε το έβαλα τώρα, αλλά δεν έχω πακέτα από εκεί για να το δοκιμάσω εγώ.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

> ```
>  deb http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debian-multimedia lenny main non-free
> ```
> 
>  Νικηφόρε για δοκίμασε το έβαλα τώρα, αλλά δεν έχω πακέτα από εκεί για να το δοκιμάσω εγώ.


Βασικά τώρα δεν σε φτάνω καν! έχει πέσει κάτι? 
W: Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://www.thanasis.ewn/mirrors/debi...slation-el.bz2 Αδύνατη η εύρεση του 'www.thanasis.ewn'
Το ίδιο κάνει σε όλα τα repos!

----------


## θανάσης

Όλα λειτουργούν σωστά από εδώ, χωρίς διακοπή, ακόμα και την ώρα πού έκανες το post, Υπάρχει άνετη πρόσβαση στο AWMN δεν έχει διακοπή κανένα link. Κάποιο link από τη εκεί μεριά θα είναι, κανε κανένα tracepath 10,145,18,138.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τωρα εφυγα απο το εξοχικο, μονο στον laptop δουλευω το lenny και δεν μπορώ να το δοκιμασω τωρα! το επομενο weekend τώρα! ευχαριστώ πάντως!
Από εδώ (Αθήνα) ανοιγει μια χαρά η σελίδα σου, και απο το εξοχικο οκ τσεκαρα μεσω ΜΤ!

----------


## B52

deb http://archive.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib
deb-src http://archive.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib
# Security:
deb http://archive.debian.org/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib non-free
deb-src http://archive.debian.org/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib non-free
# Volatile:
deb http://archive.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
deb-src http://archive.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free

Αυτα παιζουν πλεον...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

> deb http://archive.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib
> deb-src http://archive.debian.org/debian/ lenny main non-free contrib
> # Security:
> deb http://archive.debian.org/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib non-free
> deb-src http://archive.debian.org/debian-security/ lenny/updates main contrib non-free
> # Volatile:
> deb http://archive.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
> deb-src http://archive.debian.org/debian-volatile lenny/volatile main contrib non-free
> 
> Αυτα παιζουν πλεον...


Ευχαριστώ θα τα δοκιμάσω το weekend στον λαπτοπ. Μονο εκει εχω lenny.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτά που έδωσε ο B52 παίζουν! Θανάση και πάλι έχω πρόβλημα με τα repos σου! ενώ σε φτάνω κανονικά ούτε αυτά παίζουν ούτε και η σελίδα σου! αυτή δεν είναι?
www.thanasis.ewn


traceroute to 10.145.18.138 (10.145.18.13 :: , 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 router.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.1) 0.335 ms 0.341 ms 0.375 ms
2 rb411.nikis.awmn (10.71.99.133) 0.928 ms 0.926 ms 0.924 ms
3 gw-nikis.7bpm-2.awmn (10.71.97.23 ::  16.350 ms 16.359 ms 16.351 ms
4 10.71.97.130 (10.71.97.130) 16.357 ms 16.334 ms 16.330 ms
5 gw-7bpm-2.kasparov.awmn (10.71.97.245) 16.338 ms 16.342 ms 16.330 ms
6 10.71.219.245 (10.71.219.245) 16.345 ms 13.287 ms 13.195 ms
7 10.31.172.1 (10.31.172.1) 13.312 ms 11.649 ms 11.647 ms
8 10.21.127.169 (10.21.127.169) 12.886 ms 13.994 ms 14.005 ms
9 gw-panoramix.skai-parnitha.awmn (10.21.127.154) 28.621 ms 52.460 ms 52.408 ms
10 router03.skai-parnitha.awmn (10.67.175.3) 52.459 ms 52.452 ms 52.432 ms
11 gw-skai-parnithai.xtypas.awmn (10.67.175.250) 52.461 ms 52.464 ms 52.467 ms
12 10.146.53.131 (10.146.53.131) 52.488 ms 52.496 ms 52.678 ms
13 gw-xtypas.thanasis.ewn (10.146.53.242) 52.724 ms 52.703 ms 19.749 ms
14 server3.thanasis.ewn (10.145.18.13 ::  46.368 ms 46.366 ms 35.783 ms

----------


## θανάσης

Νικηφόρε σωστά είναι www.thanasis.ewn ,(10,145,18,13 ::  δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν την βλέπεις, τοπικά εδώ τα βλέπω μια χαρά τα πράματα. Περιμένω να βρω κανένα φίλο να του ζητήσω να δοκιμάσει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν μπορεί ας αναφέρει κανείς άλλος αν την βλέπει! μπορεί τοπικά να σου παίζει αλλά να μην βγαίνει προς τα έξω. Είμαι τώρα με άλλο μηχάνημα και επίσης δεν την βλέπω. Το wind.ewn παιζει? δεν το φτανω! την αλλη σελίδα στην υπογραφη σου την ανοιγω κανονικα!

----------


## θανάσης

Στο wind.ewn μπορεί να έπεσες πάνω στη στιγμή που το έκανα update-upgrade για να δοκιμάσω το repository. Δουλεύει κανονικά και από inet www.eviawifi.net στο δικό μας δίκτυο είναι στο 10,145,7,150 www.wind.ewn

----------


## Nikiforos

Από internet το φτάνω, και παλι ομως ασυρματα δεν το φτανω!
Τελικά το debian lenny θα ξηλωθει λογω παλιών πακέτων, το ubuntu παιζει με την καρτα γραφικων και μπήκε ήδη αυτό!
Θανάση ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια με τα repos αλλά δεν θα τα χρειαστώ άλλο πλέον. Συνέχισε την καλή δουλειά!

----------

